# Thien Baffle Separator



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Design Stages*

So I have emptied my HF bag a couple times and its a pain in the neck, plus the bag is starting to rip. I looked up the price of a new clear bag….. pretty pricey for a plastic bag. Also my 5 micron bag is getting pretty dirty. So, its time to upgrade the HF dust collector with a thien baffle system and the wynn filter.

The initial design I'm basing mine on, 6" hose.



















I decided to have 2×4" hose ports coming out of the separator so I can have all of my tools hooked up. (Ordered today)



















20 Gallon Brute trash can, I went with the smaller one so i can attach it to the mobile cart down the road.










I plan on making mine similar to this, where I can have it all on the HF cart.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Design Stages*
> 
> So I have emptied my HF bag a couple times and its a pain in the neck, plus the bag is starting to rip. I looked up the price of a new clear bag….. pretty pricey for a plastic bag. Also my 5 micron bag is getting pretty dirty. So, its time to upgrade the HF dust collector with a thien baffle system and the wynn filter.
> 
> ...


nicely done. I have the same bin.. I figured the smaller one will be easier to pick up and empty. but I still need to buidl the separator…. ugh…

thanks for the reminder. looks like your works pretty swell


----------



## doorslammer (Aug 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Design Stages*
> 
> So I have emptied my HF bag a couple times and its a pain in the neck, plus the bag is starting to rip. I looked up the price of a new clear bag….. pretty pricey for a plastic bag. Also my 5 micron bag is getting pretty dirty. So, its time to upgrade the HF dust collector with a thien baffle system and the wynn filter.
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes. I have this exact same setup planned. Although, I'm still debating on this tangential inlet vs. the original Thein design. It seems as though the inlet pipe should be extended to the centerline, but then I wonder if it will interfere with the space for the chips to fall out.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Cutting Circles *

Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.

Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


looks like your well on your way Lance. Ive had plans for this collecting dust for about a year now, maybe ill get there one day. Good luck on the build.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


lookin good Lance. nice circle cutting jig also.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


I'm duplicating your project and having trouble bending plywood. How far did you cut into it? It looks like you just left the last ply intact. Are those spaces shown in the pictures just a single saw kerf or did you go wider than that? I duplicated what you did as best I could from looking at the pictures on some scrap, but when I try to bend the plywood I end up snapping it. Any tips you care to share?


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


Well, you can disregard my last comment. I tried again cutting as far as I could without going all the way through the plywood and managed to get it to bend. Next question - in another of your blogs, you have what looks like an AC fitting in the top of the separator where the hose from the impeller attaches. I bought a 6" piece, thinking that the hose is 6", but apparently it's not. I went back and looked for a 5" today, but that does not seem to exist at Lowes or HD. Just wondering where you sourced yours?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


Vrtigo, I did the SAME thing, bought a 6" pipe and found out the hard way it's only 5". I went through http://www.pennstateind.com/. Hope this helps!


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


Thanks for the info. Do you happen to know which specific part you ordered from PSI? I looked around their site under the dust collection categories but didn't see anything that looks like what you have.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


If you referring to the black Y connector and not the PSI one I posted prior to making my changes its came off the HF DC, I just ended up using that, B/C it was free and I ended up putting plastic blast gates on it. lighter and cheaper!


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


Sorry, no. I am talking about the metal piece that connects the suction hose from the HF impeller to the housing you created. I am trying to find a piece that will fit inside the hose that comes with the HF DC so that I can connect it.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Cutting Circles *
> 
> Started working on the separator for my HF DC today. I started off by making a round circle jib for the router, I used scrap material and hardware laying around the shop. The first pass I cut the hole to big, another rookie mistake, I MAKE A LOT OF THEM IT SEEMS LIKE! LOL I used the other piece and made the correct cut, it fits perfect over the trash can.
> 
> Off to HD to for my 2nd visit of the day to get ply and another small piece of MDF. I'm going to build some small shelve for stain and paint with the left over PLY since I only needed 6" of it.


Ok, click on the link below, hope this is what your talking about.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/N-SEC05.html


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Glue Up*

Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.

I'm thinking about taking the 2 HP motor and mounting it on the wall and put the separator directly below b/c the separator wont fit under the saw when I add the 5" hose, moving it out from under there is going to result in a longer runs, I dont want that!

*ANY ADVICE ON THIS MOD?



?

Click to expand...

?? PROS/CONS?*


----------



## topherstrux (Jul 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *The Glue Up*
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.
> 
> ...


good job on the circle. How did you cut it? Jig saw?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *The Glue Up*
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.
> 
> ...


I used the Circle jig you saw on my last blog.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *The Glue Up*
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.
> 
> ...


is that a piece of plexi inside there?? you think there should be a ground wire for static in there??? just wonderin


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *The Glue Up*
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.
> 
> ...


That's a good question?? I haven't installed that plexi yet, waiting on my wye to come in before I make to final install of the plexi. I'm thinking of running veneer also, I just had the plexi laying around, still thinking….... lol


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *The Glue Up*
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.
> 
> ...


What about a piece of galvanized metal flashing? If you have to buy too much try an A/C place where they make duct. They always have scraps.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *The Glue Up*
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.
> 
> ...


I'm about to make this same Thien Baffle, as I like the design and implementation. Do you have any updates to add? Have you installed/used it? I do have one question regarding the dimensions: What is the hieght of the seperation chamber (from the bottom of the cover to the top of the baffle plate)?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *The Glue Up*
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.
> 
> ...


Yes, I use it every day, it works GREAT! The chamber is going to vary depending on the hole size, I have a 5" hole on the side and top, that being said it's just over 5" from the bottom to the top. I hope I answered your questions correctly.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *The Glue Up*
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of what I worked on today in the shop, I'm pretty much done until my 5" hose and wye come in from Penn State.
> 
> ...


You did. Thank you, for the quick response.
I'm just waiting for my Wynn 35A 274NANO filter to arrive, then I can start to "Hot Rod" my 2HP HF DC!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Dust Collection 101*

Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.

I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Dust Collection 101*
> 
> Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.
> 
> I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


FEEDBACK, PLEASES!!!!!! this buying and sending it back is killing me!


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Dust Collection 101*
> 
> Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.
> 
> I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


This might sound like a dumb idea, but can you use your circle cutting jig and cut a ring 4.95" ID and 5.17" OD to use as a spacer between your pipes?
Perhaps a couple out of 3/4" plywood glued together to give you the thickness that you need.
Just a thought.
Your plan looks great by the way, a lot better than my shop-vac setup.
Keep us posted.


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Dust Collection 101*
> 
> Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.
> 
> I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


Wow! I wish I could be half as productive as you. Like the wall mounted HF.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Dust Collection 101*
> 
> Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.
> 
> I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


Lance, 
Check with Home Depot or Lowes… They carry duct work of all sizes for heating and air installations. I've even seen Y in different sizes…...You never know…


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Dust Collection 101*
> 
> Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.
> 
> I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


I just installed DC in my shop using 4" PVC. It is less expensive than metal, easier to work with, the fittings fit, and it's readily available down the street at Lowe's. It is powered by a 5 HP Oasis single stage collector. I've been very pleased with its amazing suction. Total cost: about $800.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Dust Collection 101*
> 
> Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.
> 
> I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


Just use a pair of these to reduce the diameter of the y duct.
http://www.amazon.com/Malco-C5XXX-Pipe-Crimper/dp/B0002895EW
available at lowes and home depot and possibly harbor freight too. 
taping or sealing all the joints does make a big difference. i had to do that with my HVAC system in my house and now i get warm air on the second floor too.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Dust Collection 101*
> 
> Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.
> 
> I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


don't they make a blast gate adapter - yes they do: http://www.kencraftstore.com/Blast_Gate_adapter.html
ring? here is an alternative to pennstate as well. http://www.kencraftcompany.com/index.htm


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Dust Collection 101*
> 
> Well, this is what I've been working on the last couple weeks. I've spent hours on the computer designing the best way to run my ducting around my shop.
> 
> I finally came up with this system below, but I can't seem to find a 5" wye that will fit to aluminum blast gates. The first one I ordered was the wrong size, the second one from Penn State was beat up and the blast gate weren't even close to fitting correctly.


Yes, I saw those ken, I'm going to try this system next for all my blast gate with hose. The only thing is I don't want to over load the separator with a lot of weight on one side with attachments.

I have the Economy wye from Penn State right now but Im thinking of the Premium wye b/c of the 20 gauge, and I'm sure it wont get beaten up and should be some what of a circle when I get it. I didn't want to pay that kind of $$$$ for it but I think it's my only option, just hope the blast gate fit.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/N-WYE555.html

This is me new option with the premium wye I think, hopefully it will work!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*

Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.

During the planning stages of this project I've always wanted the best possible flow for my system, that's why I was trying to run 5" main pipe with reducers to my machines. Well, it just so turns out that 5" pipe/connectors/etc. are rare to come by. Anyways, I was packing up the Penn State box to return my blast gates and hose when I looked up and saw the Original 5"x4"x4" wye from the HF DC and said "Maybe I should just use that?????". I was having problems with the weight of the wye and blast gates anyway, why not run the original wye out of my separator with ABS blast gates, CHEAPER and lighter!!!!!

After hours of planning and ordering parts the solution was right in front of my eyes…...........





































I think I'm still going to run 4" 26 gauge ducting through Kencraftcompany.com. There stuff is really reasonable for metal ducting.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


FYI, I just dismantelled my 4" PVC runs, after experiencing poor/unsatisfying results and shortening the runs to ~5ft-10ft max (including flex) and this was without a separator inline with the DC. you might want to give the 5" or 6" another thought.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


You might be right, I tested the separator without being sealed tonight with 10' of 4" flex hose, there was a mild/slight difference in flow from before with the separator. The longest run I'll have when it's all said and done is probably 16-18' including 4' flex, everything else will be under 10'

What are you running now? 5" or 6"


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


I'm actually going to reorganize based on the poor DC performance and until I do that (just had a newborn so time is spent with family) I am back to moving DC from machine to machine as needed. huge difference in performance.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Lance I have been watching this thread. Could I ask if the design would work even better if you spaced the inside wall out to the slot in the separator? I am just asking. I have never used one of these and I am interested in learning. I am thinking you spaced the slot in to this position to gain strength for the separator floor. Could you cut another piece of plywood and slid in inside the first? This would allow the dust an opportunity to drup through the slot without stacking up on the little shelf.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the pictures and was thinking the same thing as Grandpa, seems like you might have build up on sides and that it would stop the particles from dropping off into the can. The shape and design look very good, I like the sheet metal on the inside. I was planning on making one of these and I really like your design of the curved wall.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Grandpa / zlatanv

You're right, I left that much material for durability of the MDF and the seal of the trash can, if you flip it over there is only .25 of a gap between the 270* hole and the daddo for the seal. I based my whole design off of this model below.

I tested it tonight WITHOUT the bag filter, not one piece of dust was thrown through!!!! 99.9% of the dust was in the bottom of the Brute trash can!!! So it's working fine with the ledge there.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1791

http://www.freeforum101.com/charlesneil/viewtopic.php?p=11836&mforum=charlesneil#11836


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Great! It is always best when plan falls together. I love that! Yeah you need an area for a seal and some strength. Did you use metal or plastic on the inside of the wood circle?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Metal, I'm sealing it up right now, going to let it sit over night and then screw it in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


having a good dust collection system will reep you gr8 benefits…............. like living longer. all is looking very good. work safe always


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the details an the great video. Iam going to make one of these. I made a cyclone for my shop vac, but this will work great for my jointer and table saw. Thanks again billp.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Late to the party. Saw some of your earlier blogs. Just started seeing this type of seperator design being built and demonstrated. You mentioned removing the bag? On the HP Dust collector? Trying for more pull?

I recently installed a furnace in my shop. Did some review on the feeding systems. Longer runs need a step down.

I like this and it is on my to do list. Never realized how much sawdust comes from a few cuts, even with thin kerf blade,

You may be fortunate to not have allergic reactions to the dust , but make sure to have the finest filtration on your bags and if you don't already have one an air filtration system. Wood dust is a big health problem in commercial settings.

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Great job and nice to see your making such progress! Looking good. These work well.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Doc, I plan on attaching a Wynn Nano filter to the blower and not using the bag system anymore. The Nano will help out a lot!!!

We'll see how it works when it's all said and done, i'm looking forward installing the duct work and Wynn filter w/ a clean out box in the weeks to come. Only thing holding me back is waiting on the shipments to arrive.


----------



## Shanem (Aug 25, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Hi Lance,

Good to see you are putting lots of thought into the matter. If I could make a couple suggestions.
1)Larger pipe isn't always better. Your motor on the DC has a cfm rating which is the volume of air it will pull. A larger pipe will draw the air at a slower velocity than a smaller pipe. Larger DC's can maintain the required velocity in these larger diameter pipes. If you have a long run and many losses along the way (flew hose, 90's, etc.), you may not have enough velocity to keep the chips suspended with a larger pipe. They would stay in the pipe and eventually build-up and clog the pipe. Your separator works on the same principle, chips loose momentum and fall in the bucket.
2)If your using metal ducting, ensure the tapered end is pointing towards the flow to the DC. May seem logical but some people install them wrong and have chips collect at the joins.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Are you still happy with the HF collector? I am leaning toward buying a complete system and I think the cyclone is the way to go. It keep the wood chips and nails etc from hitting the impeller. I will add that when you are dealing with pumps (my former company did use some pumps) that you could use pumps in a series and really make them move more volume. With HF collectors being as cheap as they are, have you considered using them in series?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


For the price, the HF works great in a small shop if you plan to hook it up to one machine at a time with under 10' runs, you'll be happy. I'm very anal when it comes to being satisfied so take my opinion for you it's worth. If you plan to run ducting and blast gates with a couple longer runs I don't recommend it since the impeller is only 10 3/4". but like I said for $150 for a small shop it's not bad at all. I'm wanting a better system to increase the efficiency of collecting the particles from each of my machines. I'm over plugging the DC into each machine, the 2.5 tempest cyclone will be my next unit.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


good seeing the blog up for discussion.

Thinking about the furnace and dispersion, moving from the larger plenum to a smaller outfeed for long runs. The larger to smaller at the dust collector impeller will increase the velocity. If it is a one person shop and you have tight seals iaround joints it should work.

I'm thinking the thein seperator should be before the blast gates with a small 1.5 hp motor? Might even step down the inlet on the dust collector?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


I am thinking about a Clear Vue with a 5hp motor and a 15" impeller. It just seems to me that a system like this would do the job (most jobs in a home shop) and it should be done right. I am shopping but this seems to be a good system and a fair price as prices for units in this class go.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Grandpa, bar none, the ClearVue with a 5hp motor would be the way to go. That way you're able to make a lot of drops to all your machines. I want my shop to eventually have a flawless DC system, i'm young and I know I'll be building for many years to come, so I'd like to keep me breathing as long as possible! lol


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Lance,
Amen to that. Did research on wood dust and illness, when I was fantasizing (lol) about woodworking on a daily bases. (Just before the housing crash) and it is a tremendous health hazard.

I bought a large ( for my shop) air filtration box to remove dust I can breath.

Really like the thien particle collector for a small shop. Functional and pretty simple, Also affordable.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Looking really nice. I dont think you should buy a cyclone until you get alot more tools. That dust collector will work until you get a bigger shop.

AJ


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


AJ, That's exactly what I'm think as well, after using this system for a couple months, it works well. I'd just like to have all my tools attached to there own blast gate.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Lance, a few questions if you don't mind.

1) in your first post, where did you get the image of the setup sitting on the original HF base?

2) the outlet from top of baffle to motor, how big is it? Did you use a 6" like pitbull in your link or smaller? If 6", how did you connect it to the motor?

3) since you used the supplied wye, how tall are your walls of the baffle?

4) how did you bend the wye to get that curve on the inside without destroying it? What was the reasoning for bending it out like that?

I'm in the process of building this right now and your blog along with pitbulls has helped tremendiusly. Thanks a lot for documenting it all.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Harbor Freight's Wye Inlet !!!!*
> 
> Well folks, if you've been following my blogs you know I've been working on a thein baffle separator for my HF DC. Since I'm not completely installing all my runs I've been trying to plan for the future. I've been stuck on the wye piece out of the separator for a couple weeks now. The reason why I "need" to run the WYE is b/c of my shop set up and where I wired my 20 amp breaker plug for the HF DC.
> 
> ...


Matt

1) Google images, just typed in key woods for HF baffle systems

2) 5" HF's outlet is 5"

3) I made my walls about .25" longer than the wye on top and bottom.

4) I grinned it down, reason was it was sticking out way to much in my opinion, cuttings where getting hit by the lip sticking out.

Hope I answers all your question, good luck on your build!


----------

